# lets see your mares in foal



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried looking for different photos of mares in foal basically photos of them very close to foaling. Any body have some they want to share?


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 13, 2011)

anyone? love to see them.


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's my 2 broodmares in foal. The photos were taken not too long ago. My pinto mare, Rose is due the end of April... She's AMHR/ASPC mare that's 38"...

My other mare, Christy, is due May 8th.. she too is AMHR/ASPC and 37" tall... These are both Buckeye mares... I love these girls!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's two of my girls due this spring.. I need to get some newer pics as these were taken a few weeks ago:

My silver bay roan gal at 241 days, due May 20th (330 days) in foal to my black pinto Doc






This is my light palomino girl (excuse the mud, she had a good roll before I could snap pics). She's 221 days in this pic and due June 9th (330 days) in foal to my sorrel solid Royal


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 13, 2011)

This is from '09 (Lex's first foal). She's about 300 days here











At 260 days, with her current foal, she has much more of a "V" to her belly at times.


----------



## Relic (Mar 13, 2011)

2010 317 days foaled a filly day 323..slight milk bag leaking already for a few days no V shape or jello butt till the morning of when within hours everything seemed to change almost at once when baby showed up just before noon..


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks everyone. Just wondering how many of them really got that V shape look and what they looked like just a few days before foaling. My mare is at 312 days and shes doing all sort of things that are different. For the last couple of days she has been laying down more in the early am. I will get a photo of her and post. keep the photos coming.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a photo taken on 3/12 of my girl she is 311 days in


----------



## Devon (Mar 13, 2011)

My girl Caldwells Fashion Paige Due @ the end of may to AMHR/ASPC Stallion..


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2011)

This is Britt at 285 days


----------



## happy appy (Mar 13, 2011)

Here are my 2.

First at day 250






Second at day 233


----------

